# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (1 Ιουνίου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Tην 1 Ιουνίου 2019, ημέρα Σάββατο, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International στο ξενοδοχείο Novotel.

​*H ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΩΝΑ

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΕΠΑΘΛΟ "ΦΩΤΗΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΙΤΗΣ"*

Ένα έπαθλο-θεσμός που έχει καθιερωθεί στους τελευταίους αγώνες της WABBA International, το έπαθλο "ΦΩΤΗΣ ΠΛΕΥΡΙΤΗΣ" , θα δοθεί στον πλέον συμμετρικό και μυώδη αθλητή του αγώνα του Πρωταθλήματος της WABBA International, την 1η Ιουνίου στο Novotel!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest poser στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International o Δημήτρης "Big Tripo" Τριπολιτσιώτης!

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι πληροφορίες λένε για τον αγώνα της WABBA της 1η Ιουνίου οτι θα θυμησει τους παλιούς καλούς καιρούς του Νοvotel με δυνατά comparisons!
Τα ονόματα που ακούγονται ότι θα συμμετάσχουν είναι ο *Παναγιώτης Σιώτης*, ο *Βασίλης Κατσένης*, ο* Αλέξης Μωησίδης* που έκανε comeback και ήδη βγήκε νικητής στο MR Kρήτη στο Ηράκλειο,  ο αδερφός του *Μάριος Μωυσίδης* με πιο πρόσφατες συμμετοχές , ο *Τάσος Χολέβας* , ο *Σάκης Καραμάνος* και άλλοι αθλητές που ακούγονται αλλά δεν επιβεβαιώνονται!

----------


## Muscleboss

Σημαντικοί αθλητές καθένας με τη δική του ιστορία, προμηνύεται δυνατή κόντρα... H WABBA φαίνεται να ξαναπαίρνει τα πάνω της;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δυνατα Ονοματα.    Καποιους απ αυτους θα τους δουμε 11 κ 19/5ου ενδιαμεσα;....Για να δουμε.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το πρόγραμμα εμφάνισης των κατηγοριών για το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International ,1η Ιουνίου στο Novotel
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Oλοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχια το καθιερωμένο Πρωτάθλημα-αγώνας θεσμός της WABBA International.
H μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Νικητής, παίρνοντας το 4ο Mr Ελλάς-Πρωτάθλημα στην WABBA στην καριέρα του, ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης!

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δεν μας εκπλησει πια...να εμφανιζεται σε Εκπληκτικη κατασταση κ να κερδιζει το 4ο της καριερας του Ιστορικο Μιστερ Ελλας της Wabba.  
*Παναγιωτης Σιωτης* κ σιγουρα στο Hall of Fame του Ελληνικου ΒΒing.

----------


## Muscleboss

Το εντυπωσιακό, πέρα από το 4ο γενικό της WABBA, είναι και η χρονική διάρκεια που μεσολαβεί μεταξύ τους; με το 1ο γενικό της WABBA να είναι 17 χρόνια πριν νομίζω. (Κώστα διόρθωνε αν κάνω λάθος)

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2019 - Best Moments
*
Ένας αθλητής-έμβλημα για την εξέλιξη του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding όσο ακόμα ήταν στα σπάργανα, o *Κώστας Γιαννακόπουλος*  , ο Gus όπως τον φώναζαν στον Καναδά, βραβεύτηκε στο Novotel απο το προεδρείο της WABBA International ο οποίος αναφέρθηκε ότι είναι 84 ετών ενώ διατηρείται σε φόρμα!











Εγκαταστάθηκε στον Καναδά το 1968 και ξεκίνησε από εκει την προπόνηση με βαρη.
Περιοδικά της εποχης ανέφεραν ότι γυμνάστηκε υπό την επίβλεψη του Joe Weider.

Διατηρούσε το γυμναστηριο Olympia στο Τορόντο του Καναδά αλλα κάποια στιγμή άνοιξε και εδώ στην Ελλάδα,το Gold Gym στον Αγιο Ελευθεριο,  ένα γυμναστήριο-φυτώριο αθλητών όπως ο Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης, Νίκος Τσουνάκης, Διονύσης Βολικός , Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης και άλλοι πολλοί αθλητές που έμαθαν το άθλημα απο τον Gus και πρωταγωνίστησαν σε αγώνες.

Ο ίδιος αγωνιζόταν τόσο στην Αμερική και στον Καναδά αλλά και στην Ελλάδα με τίτλους κια διακρίσεις σε αγώνες  όπως το Mr Υδρόγειος το 1977, Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα, Mr Kosmos.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το guest posing του Δημήτρη Τριπολιτσιώτη  , στην σκηνή του Νοvotel που πήρε το 2010 το "βάπτισμα πυρός" στις κατηγορίες Eφήβων! 

**

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα - Ανασκόπηση*

Ολοκληρώθηκε το Σάββατο, 1 Ιουνίου,  ο τελευταίος αγώνας της αγωνιστικής season, το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International, που αλλού, στο  ξενοδοχείο Novotel.
Ο αγώνας είχε ανακοινωθεί οτι θα ξεκινήσει στις 18:00, πράγματι ο πρόεδρος *Νίκος Τσουνάκης* κάλεσε τους κριτές να καθήσουν και ο αγώνας ξεκίνησε έγκαιρα.
Όλα στην θέση τους: Ο *Νίκος Σιγάλας* στην εκφώνηση, ο *Γιώργος Καπετανάκης*, αντιπρόεδρος της WABBA International, head judge και μια επιτροπή με μεγάλη εμπειρία:
*Σωκράτης Κρυστάλλης - Χρήστος Παρνασσας - Δαυίδ Μπαλάσας - Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη - Σάκης Πεφάνης - Νίκη Ζαμάγια- Γιώργος Καπετανάκης - Kυριάκος Γεωργίου (πρόεδρος WABBA Cyprus)- Aλέξανδρος Γερολυμάτος -  Κώστας Σαρρηγιάννης* 

*


*
*Συμμετείχαν 56 αθλητές σε ένα σύνολο 18 κατηγοριών,* ενώ στον αγώνα guest είχε ανακοινωθεί ο *Δημήτρης Τριπολιτσιώτης* που συνεχίζει την αγωνιστική του πορεία σε αγώνες στο εξωτερικό της IFBB Pro - NPC
Κλίμα ζεστό, κλίμα Novotel δηλαδή!
*Θα συνεχίσει η παρουσίαση του αγώνα, σύμφωνα με την ροή των κατηγοριών όπως ανέβηκαν στην σκηνή.*

*H αίθουσα γεμάτη, επίσημοι προσκεκλημένοι πολλοί αλλά και αθλητές που δεν αγωνιζόντουσαν έδιναν χρώμα στα καθίσματα της αίθουσας και τα πηγαδάκια αρκετά!*

*Ενδεικτικά μερικές φωτογραφίες για το κλίμα που επικρατούσε , όλες οι backstage εδώ*

----------


## Polyneikos

Όπως είχε ήδη ανακοινωθεί , οι κατηγορίες δεν θα έβγαιναν με την καθιερωμένη σειρά αλλά σύμφωνα με το αναρτημένο πρόγραμμα.

*Πρώτη κατηγορία του αγώνα, Mεσαία  BB (1.70 - 1.75), συμμετείχαν 4 αθλητές.

*
























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ξεκινωντας με τη πρωτη κατηγορια οπως ειχε ανακοινωθει ,μας προδιεθεσε οτι θα δουμε επιπεδο κ ανταγωνισμο.

*Mεσαία BB* (1.70 - 1.75)  κ το αποτελεσμα καταταξης δε θα ηταν ευκολο.

*Παναγιωτης Καραμανης* Νο 2 ,μακραν ο πιο γραμμωμενος αθλητης της κατηγοριας κ ++ βελτιωμενος απο τον αγωνα της Nac.   Διπλη δικεφαλων πισω κ πλαινη τρικεφαλου ηταν... :02. Shock: .
Η πιο "στενη" σταση relax απ τους αντιπαλους του κ ο τραυματισμενος θωρακικος στη κριση της επιτροπης ,τον κατεταξε στη *4η* θεση.   
Παντα ομως αυτος ο Αθλητης οποια θεση κ να επαιρνε ,την δεχοταν με χαμογελο κ χειροκροτημα στους αντιπαλους του.   Κ αυτο πανω απ ολα λεει....Ηθος.
Ομορφα μπαλαρισμενος  με ωραιο σχημα κ το καλυτερο ανοιγμα πλατης ,στη* 3η* θεση  ο* Κωστας Ρηγοπουλος* Νο 5 . Ηθελε περισσοτερο  γραμμωση.
Στη *2η* θεση ο βετερανος κ πολυνικης *Φανης Αντωνοπουλος* Νο 4 ,παντα με ομορφες συμμετρικες ποζες ,ιδιως στις μπροστινες ''ανοικτες'' . Στον αγωνα της  W. World οπου κ πηρε τον γενικο ηταν σε καλυτερη φορμα.
Ο  *Χρηστος Παπαδοπουλος* Νο 1 , αν κ κραταγε λιγα νερα μην αφηνοντας να φανει καλα η γνωστη του γραμμωση  ,ωστοσο η μυικη του υπεροχη κ η ''φρεσκαδα'' στα περισσοτερα σημεια  ηταν φανερη κ εκαναν την επιτροπη να του δωσουν την *1η* θεση.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ψηλή ΒΒ, 2 συμμετοχές

*


























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Ψηλή ΒΒ*

'' Αρχαιος Ελληνας Πολεμιστης...με ΟρειΧαλκινη Πανοπλια  κ με Επικα... Εκφραση-Βλεμα σαν να λεει στους Περσες ....ΕΛΑΤΕ! .....  ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ! "
*Παναγιωτης Σιωτης*  σε εξαιρετικη  φορμα κ τρισδιαστατη εικονα. * 1ος* στη κατηγορια κ περιμεναμε να δουμε αν θα μπορουσε να τον αντιμετωπισει κανεις στο Γενικο.

Στη *2η* θεση ο παντα επιβλητικος *Μαριος Μωυσιδης* με τεραστιο ανω κορμο κ συνεχεις παρουσιες τελευταια.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Models -1.75

*










*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*



*Men Models +1.75*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Models -1.75*

Καθαρα *1ος* ο *Αραπιδης Αλεξανδρος* Νο80 που ηταν ο πιο ''καλοσχημος'' κ μπαλαρισμενος    ,  *2ος* ο *Κωστας Μπαρμπερης* Νο19 ομορφα ''στιλαρισμενος''    ,  *3ος* ο *Λιοδακης Γιαννης* Νο22 του αξιζε η τριτη θεση γιατι ηταν συνεπης σε ολη τη σειρα αγωνων , *4ος* ο πιο ''μικρουλης'' :01. Wink:  *Παππας Λαμπρος* Νο 21 με σωστη προετοιμασια κ *5ος ο Γιωργος Δερματης* Νο 14 με καλη παρουσιαση κ σχημα για τη κατηγορια αλλα ηταν αγραμμωτος.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Models +1.75*

Πιο δυσκολη αυτη η κατηγορια απο την αντιστοιχη προηγουμενη για τις θεσεις καταταξης.
Στη *6η* θεση *Κωστας Νουσης* Νο15 , *5ος ο Δημητρης Παπαδημητριου* Νο40 με σωματικα προσοντα για πολυ ανωτερα για τη θεση που πηρε....ειδικα πλατη ηταν  :02. Shock:  ,δεν μπορουσε να παρουσιασει ομως κ να δειξει αυτο που ειχε + οτι ηταν αβαφος....γι αυτο ''τιμωρηθηκε'' :01. Wink: 
*4ος ο Γιαννης Στεφανιδης* Νο18 ...ομορφη παρουσια , *3ος  ο Νεκταριος Σταματης* Νο16 με ενθουσιωδη παρουσιαση κ με φασαριοζικη εξεδρα :01. Smile:  με κορνες.....τοσο ωστε να μην ακουμε τα ονοματα απο τον πιο επεξηγηματικο παρουσιαστη ολων των αγωνων :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Smile: 
Στη *2η* θεση ο *Χαραλαμπος Τοπαλιδης* Νο23 με μεγαλη βελτιωση απο τις προηγουμενες εμφανισεις του ,γνωμη μου οτι ειχε καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα για τα ζητουμενα της κατηγοριας απο τον *1ο* πιο σκληρα μυωδη *Μηνα Κοντο* Νο20 ,  ισως του χρειαζοταν περισσοτερο ''ζωηραδα'' πανω στη σκηνη κ το αβαφο προσωπο φαινοταν ..καπως.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Mens Models

*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## tuku

> Ξεκινωντας με τη πρωτη κατηγορια οπως ειχε ανακοινωθει ,μας προδιεθεσε οτι θα δουμε επιπεδο κ ανταγωνισμο.
> 
> *Mεσαία BB* (1.70 - 1.75)  κ το αποτελεσμα καταταξης δε θα ηταν ευκολο.
> 
> *Παναγιωτης Καραμανης* Νο 2 ,μακραν ο πιο γραμμωμενος αθλητης της κατηγοριας κ ++ βελτιωμενος απο τον αγωνα της Nac.   Διπλη δικεφαλων πισω κ πλαινη τρικεφαλου ηταν....
> Η πιο "στενη" σταση relax απ τους αντιπαλους του κ ο τραυματισμενος θωρακικος στη κριση της επιτροπης ,τον κατεταξε στη *4η* θεση.   
> Παντα ομως αυτος ο Αθλητης οποια θεση κ να επαιρνε ,την δεχοταν με χαμογελο κ χειροκροτημα στους αντιπαλους του.   Κ αυτο πανω απ ολα λεει....Ηθος.
> Ομορφα μπαλαρισμενος  με ωραιο σχημα κ το καλυτερο ανοιγμα πλατης ,στη* 3η* θεση  ο* Κωστας Ρηγοπουλος* Νο 5 . Ηθελε περισσοτερο  γραμμωση.
> Στη *2η* θεση ο βετερανος κ πολυνικης *Φανης Αντωνοπουλος* Νο 4 ,παντα με ομορφες συμμετρικες ποζες ,ιδιως στις μπροστινες ''ανοικτες'' . Στον αγωνα της  W. World οπου κ πηρε τον γενικο ηταν σε καλυτερη φορμα.
> Ο  *Χρηστος Παπαδοπουλος* Νο 1 , αν κ κραταγε λιγα νερα μην αφηνοντας να φανει καλα η γνωστη του γραμμωση  ,ωστοσο η μυικη του υπεροχη κ η ''φρεσκαδα'' στα περισσοτερα σημεια  ηταν φανερη κ εκαναν την επιτροπη να του δωσουν την *1η* θεση.


@ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961 μια διευκρίνηση για τον " τραυματισμενο θωρακικό " παραπέμπω δήλωση του κ.Τσουνακη που σημαίνει οτι ΔΕΝ έλαβα αρνητική ψήφο για αυτό  ( επίσης όπως είδατε αλλα και θα παρατηρησεται στο φωτογραφικό σας υλικό οτι υπήρχαν και άλλοι αθλητές με "τραυματισμενους μυς ( τρικέφαλα - θωρακικούς -κ.α) οι οποίοι βγήκαν και πρώτοι στην κατάταξη )..... επίσης να πούμε οτι ο αθλητής με το νο5 Κωστας Ρηγοπουλος τον πληροφόρησαν οτι μηδενίστηκε διότι δεν έκανε ατομικό ποζάρισμα και απόρησε και ο ίδιος πως γίνεται να μηδενίζεται και να βγαίνει 3ος και εγώ να βγαίνω 4ος ....

----------


## Polyneikos

> επίσης να πούμε οτι ο αθλητής με το νο5 Κωστας Ρηγοπουλος τον πληροφόρησαν οτι μηδενίστηκε διότι δεν έκανε ατομικό ποζάρισμα και απόρησε και ο ίδιος πως γίνεται να μηδενίζεται και να βγαίνει 3ος και εγώ να βγαίνω 4ος ....


Παναγιώτη καλησπερα. Συγχαρητήρια για την εμφάνισή σου αν και το αποτέλεσμα σαν κατάταξη σιγουρα δεν μπορεί να σε αφήσει ευχαριστημένο. Σε νιώθω.
Καλό είναι που θέτεις τους προβληματισμούς σου, ώστε να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις και πληροφορίες καθώς το forum είναι ο πλέον κατάλληλος χώρος.
Το ένα ζήτημα που θέτεις (για το άλλο θα πω την άποψή μου σε άλλο ποστ), για το θέμα του αθλητή Ρηγόπουλου ( κόκκινο μαγιό, νο5) που τελικά βγήκε 3ος απο τους 4, τοποθετήθηκε ο πλέον αρμόδιος, ο Γιώργος Καπετανάκης, που ήταν head judge.
Mεταφέρω τα λόγια του που έχουν αναρτηθεί: 
Ο αθλητής δεν μηδενίστηκε με την έννοια ότι θα τον έβαζαν ακόμα και 10ο στους 10, αλλα το γεγονός ότι δεν ποζάρισε στο ατομικό, του έκοψε πόντους απο κάποιους κριτές, καθώς το ατομικό βαθμολογείται. 
Δεν μηδενίστηκε ολοκληρωτικά όμως, σίγουρα όμως έχασε όποιους πόντους θα μπορούσε να πάρει από το ατομικό. Τι θα γινόταν αν ποζάριζε, θα αναρριχόταν και άλλο στην κατάταξη; Δεν θα το μάθουμε ποτέ.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> @ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ1961 μια διευκρίνηση για τον " τραυματισμενο θωρακικό " παραπέμπω δήλωση του κ.Τσουνακη που σημαίνει οτι ΔΕΝ έλαβα αρνητική ψήφο για αυτό  ( επίσης όπως είδατε αλλα και θα παρατηρησεται στο φωτογραφικό σας υλικό οτι υπήρχαν και άλλοι αθλητές με "τραυματισμενους μυς ( τρικέφαλα - θωρακικούς -κ.α) οι οποίοι βγήκαν και πρώτοι στην κατάταξη )..... επίσης να πούμε οτι ο αθλητής με το νο5 Κωστας Ρηγοπουλος τον πληροφόρησαν οτι μηδενίστηκε διότι δεν έκανε ατομικό ποζάρισμα και απόρησε και ο ίδιος πως γίνεται να μηδενίζεται και να βγαίνει 3ος και εγώ να βγαίνω 4ος ....


Moλις τωρα ειδα την τοποθετηση του Γιωργου Καπετανακη κ ευχαριστουμε τον Polyneiko για την ενημερωση.    Αυτο σημαινει φιλε Παναγιωτη οτι αν ποζαριζε κιολας ο αθλητης Κωστας Ρηγοπουλος που κατελαβε τη 3η θεση,η διαφορα σε ποντους απο σενα θα ηταν ακομα μεγαλυτερη......ισως να περναγε κ τον 2ο Φανη Αντωνοπουλο ,δε θα το μαθουμε αυτο οπως σωστα ειπε κ ο Polyneikos.
Eτσι λοιπον οπως αυξηθηκε η διαφορα ποντων μεταξυ σας ,αυξανεται κ η αισθηση αδικιας που εχεις κ σε καταλαβαινω.
Το ποστ του Προεδρου Νικου Τσουνακη ,δε νομιζω να εννοει  οτι δε θα ληφθουν υποψιν στη βαθμολογια τυχον τραυματισμοι κ λοιπα αρνητικα σημεια , αλλα οτι ''δε θα μηδενιζονται κ θα γινεται δικαιη κριση'' δινοντας τους τη δυνατοτητα να παιξουν ....αφαιροντας τους ομως ποντους συμφωνα με τη κριση των κριτων.
Για να μη τρελαθουμε ομως Παναγιωτη ,εσυ προσωπικα δεν νομιζω να εχεις κ τοοοσο μεγαλο προβλημα ωστε να σου απαγορευει να εχεις τις οποιες προσδοκιες για μια καλη κ δικαιη κριση.   Φυσικα αυτο το ''καλη κ δικαια'' ειναι υποκειμενικο κ καθενας εχει την αποψη του....κ η επιτροπη δικαια η αδικα τη δικη της κ αυτο ειναι που μετραει τελικα.
Απ οτι ξερω κ ειδα ο Προεδρος Ν. Τσουνακης δε βαθμολογει κιολλας σε κανεναν αγωνα.
Στο παραπονο που εκφερεις οτι κερδιζουν η παιρνουν καλες θεσεις κ αθλητες με εμφανεις τραυματισμους εχεις απολυτο δικιο....παντα κ παντου θα γινονται αδικιες ειδικα στο αθλημα μας που ειναι κρισης , για σκεψου ομως κ περιπτωσεις που αθλητες  υπερτερουν σε ολα κ με διαφορα απ τους αντιπαλους τους στη σκηνη...Ογκο ,σχημα,μπαλαρισμα ,γραμμωση....η αφαιρεση καποιων ποντων απ το τραυματισμενο σημειο δεν ειναι αρκετο να τους αφαιρεσει τη πρωτη θεση.
Ολα ειναι θεμα ζυγαριας Παναγιωτη μου :01. Wink:  ...κ κατα ποσο θα κοστολογισει σε βαρος ολα τα σημεια αρνητικα κ θετικα η καθε επιτροπη.   Χωρις φυσικα ...ξαναλεω ..να ειναι παντα δικαια τα πραγματα :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι τραυματισμοί πάντα υπήρχαν και υπάρχουν στο άθλημά μας και γενικότερα και επειδη το άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης είναι κατ εξοχήν άθλημα που το σώμα εκτιθετε λογικο είναι να φαίνονται οι ατέλειες 
Χάρες δεν δικαιολογούνται και δεν γίνετε να γίνονται σε κανέναν , οπότε οι αθλητες θα κριθούν πάντα λαμβάνοντας υπόψιν και το αδύνατο λόγω τραυματισμού σημείο
Αυτο έχει σαν συνέπεια να χάσει ο αθλητής ένα σημείο σε κάποιες πόζες που εκτίθεται , αλλα ο ίδιος αθλητης να κερδίσει σε πολλαπλάσια σημεία κάποιον που είναι πιο πλήρης και να υπερτερει σε μάζα γράμμωση κτλ , μην ξεχνάμε και το παράδειγμα του Ντόριαν ο οποίος με τραυματισμό και ασυμμετρία στα χέρια κέρδισε τον κορυφαίο τιτλο μρ ολύμπια 6 φορές 

υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις ένας τραυματισμός να έχει συνέπεια σε γενικότερη ασυμμετρία και ο αθλητής να χάνει στον γυρο συμμετρίας και ρηλάξ , οπότε ενω μπορει να είναι πιο μυώδης σε καλύτερη κατάσταση αυτο το πρόβλημα να τον αδικεί και οι κριτες να τον κατατάξουν πολυ χαμηλά , γιατι το Ββ εκτός απο μάζα γράμωση κτλ είναι και αισθητική και επειδη είναι και υποκειμενική η κρίση να υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση στην κρίση μεταξυ των κριτών , χωρίς να σημαίνει αδικία η κάποιο δόλο 
Και το λέω γιατι εγω προσωπικα είχα χάσει αγώνα και βγήκα δεύτερος λόγω του τραυματισμένου ποδιού μου μετα το ατύχημα και παρ όλο που το τραυματισμένο ήταν καλύτερο απο του αθλητη που με κέρδισε , αλλα θα ήμουν βλάκας να πω οτι αδικήθηκα γιατι πολυ απλα υπήρχε ασυμμετρία και είχα πεί μεσα μου καλα να πάθω ας πρόσεχα , δεν κρινόμαστε ποιός έχει πιο μεγάλους μυς αλλα πως δείχνουμε συνολικά και ο γυρος συμμετρίας είναι βασικός στη βαθμολογία

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ σωστο Ηλια το παραδειγμα με τον Ντοριαν που ειπες.
Αυτο εννουσα κ εγω οταν ειπα...μπορει καποιος να υπερτερει σε μεγαλο βαθμο κ το αρνητικο του σημειο να μην ειναι αρκετο να του στερησει τη νικη.
Βεβαια παντα θα υπαρχει η διχογνωμια οπως τοτε κ με τον Σον Ρει που βγηκε 2ος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία Leader*











*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Shape*









*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Womens Fitness & Women Body

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2019 - Οverall Bodybuilding - VIDEO
*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο πιο ''σκληρος''  μυικα κ με καλυτερη παρουσιαση *Μηνας Κοντος* Πηρε το   *Οverall Mens Models*  , απο τον πιο συμμετρικο κ ''καλοσχημο'' *Αλεξανδρο Αραπιδη*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην Kατηγορία *Leader*  ο *Δημητρης Κουκουνιτσας* που τον ειχαμε δει κ πριν στην Nac.  Aξιοθαυμαστος Αθλητης κ Ανθρωπος που οπως μας δειχνει ....κ μας ειπε κιολας...μεγαλες δυσκολιες ξεπερνιουνται οταν υπαρχει θεληση κ κανουμε κατι που μας δινει δυναμη να συνεχισουμε.
Ηταν μαλιστα κ σε καλυτερη φορμα απο πριν δυο εβδομαδες που τον ειδαμε :01. Wink:   Καταχειροκροτηθηκε :01. Wink:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στην *Women Shape*  μονο η *Αλικη Κρικου*....στην καλυτερη κ πιο ομορφη  :01. Wink:   κατασταση που την εχουμε δει.  
Μεσα σε 20 μερες απ την Nac επιασε τη τελεια φορμα που μπορουσε.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Womens Fitness & Women Body*

Δυο υψηλου επιπεδου αθλητριες ,η *Νενα Ανεστοπουλου* στη *Fitness* k η *Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη* στην *Body* .
Στην αρχη ανακοινωθηκε οτι θα παιξουν κ οι δυο στην *Fitness*.   Γνωμη μου οτι σωστα οι αρμοδιοι τις χωρισαν ,εστω κ τη τελευταια στιγμη πανω στη σκηνη.
Η *Νενα Ανεστοπουλου* στη καλυτερη μυικη κατασταση που την εχουμε δει ,υπερτερουσε σε σκληρη γραμμωση κ μυικοτητα , η *Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη* υπερτερουσε στο γυρο συμμετριας κ σε καμπυλες .  Δε ξερω :01. Unsure: .....αλλα τι να συγκρινεις μεταξυ τους; ......Μετα τα παραπονα θα ηταν περισσοτερα  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

> *WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2019 - Οverall Bodybuilding - VIDEO
> *



Η σκληράδα του Σιώτη, οι μάζες και οι το εύρος του, δεν άφησαν περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης της 1ης θέσης. 
Θεωρώ ότι ο Παναγιώτης ήταν στο 100%, ενώ ο Μωυσιδης ούτε στο 70%... Ξέρουμε αν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην προετοιμασία του;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Η σκληράδα του Σιώτη, οι μάζες και οι το εύρος του, δεν άφησαν περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης της 1ης θέσης. 
> Θεωρώ ότι ο Παναγιώτης ήταν στο 100%, *ενώ ο Μωυσιδης ούτε στο 70%... Ξέρουμε αν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην προετοιμασία του;*


Πανο έχεις δίκιο, ο Μωησίδης είχε κάποιο θεμα για 2 εβδομάδες - άκουσα από τον κύκλο του-  και ήταν με αντιβιόσεις , ο οργανισμός όταν δουλεύει στα κόκκινα, καπου καταπονείται. Αυτό έπαιξε ρόλο θεωρώ.
Μην ξεχνάμε οτι έπαιξε αρχές Μαϊου στο Mr Κρήτη της WABBA και μέσα Μαϊου στην ΝΑC. 
Eίναι σίγουρα από τους αθλητές της season (θα ετοιμάσω κάτι προσεχώς :01. Wink:  ) και ελπίζω να συνεχίσει για το Παγκόσμιο της WABBA στις 15 Ιουνίου.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Η σκληράδα του Σιώτη, οι μάζες και οι το εύρος του, δεν άφησαν περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης της 1ης θέσης. 
> Θεωρώ ότι ο Παναγιώτης ήταν στο 100%, ενώ ο Μωυσιδης ούτε στο 70%... Ξέρουμε αν είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα στην προετοιμασία του;


Πολυ σωστα Παναγιωτη ,πιστευω αν ο Μωυσιδης ηταν λιγο βελτιωμενος απο την Nac σε γραμμωση (που το αναμεναμε λογικα) ,θα ηταν σοβαρη απειλη για τον Σιωτη. Λογω εντυπωσιακων σημειων κ οπως να το κανουμε πιο νεανικης φρεσκαδας.
Ετσι ομως....δεν ειχε ελπιδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Fitness, 4 συμμετοχές

*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Body Fitness, 10 συμμετοχές
*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 40+

*



























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 50+

*












*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Dynamic

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Στον γενικό τίτλο απ ότι φαίνεται άξιζε ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης την 1η θέση , αν και ο Μωυσίδης  είχε την φρεσκάδα συμμετρία αρμονία , ακόμη και έτσι είχε τα δυνατα σημεία του που υπερτερούσε , θεωρώ με βαση τις φωτο και συγκρίνοντας προηγούμενες πρόσφατες εμφανίσεις δεν έπιασε την φόρμα που μπορούσε ώστε να κάνει τα πράματα πιο δύσκολα και να διεκδικήσει στα ισια την πρωτη θεση και το γενικό . γιατι είναι ολοκληρωμένος αθλητής και πιστεύω έδωσε αξία και στο νικητή , με την έννοια οτι η ποιότητα του αντιπάλου δίνει αξία στον νικητή
Αν ισχύει οτι δεν ήταν καλα σ αυτον τον αγώνα και γι αυτο δεν έπιασε το 100% τότε είναι κρίμα γιατι αυτο δημιουργει έξτρα αγανάκτηση , γιατι έτυχε σε ένα Σιώτη που ίσως είχε την καλύτερη φόρμα των τελευταίων ετών και θεωρω άξιζε την νίκη και αυτο βέβαια το είδαν καλύτερα όσοι είδαν λάιβ τον αγώνα

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen Fitness * 

*1oς* ο πιο αρμονικος κ συμμετρικος *Στεφανος Λαινας* Νο39  , με *2ο* τον πιο μυικα ''σκληρο'' *Ανδρεα Φρατζη* Νο100.
*3ος ο Σταματης Περπατιδης* Νο38 με καλα σωματικα στοιχεια  κ *4ος ο Κουτσογεωργοπουλος Ασημακης* Νο 41 που δεν ειχε φτασει ακομα σε ανταγωνιστικο αγωνιστικο επιπεδο , εκανε πραξη ομως αυτο που ηθελε κ ελεγε :01. Wink:  ....μακαρι να τον δουμε βελτιωμενο την επομενη φορα :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κατηγορια  *Μen Body Fitness* .......Κ ολα Εκτοξευονται απο τη προηγουμενη Fitness , σε Ανταγωνισμο ,Επιπεδο ,Συμμετοχες (10) .
Στη *1η* θεση ο *Χελιδωνας Γιωργος* Νο72 ,τον απολαυσαμε κ στη Nac οπου κερδιδε κ το γενικο της κατηγοριας ,  *2ος ο Αποστολος Γιαννικακης*  ακομη καλυτερος απο τη Nac κ αυτο φαινοταν ιδιως απ τη λεπτομερεια που εβγαζε στα ποδια οταν τα παταγε.  
*3ος* o *Πετρος Καποδιστριας* Νο45 κ αυτος στη καλυτερη του κατασταση ,με ''ανοικτη'' κατασκευη κ δυνατα σημεια. 
*4ος* ο ....*.Νο 48* με ωραιο μπαλαρισμενο σχημα , *5ος ο Βασιλης Προκοπιου* Νο76 με τη καλη του σκληρη γραμμωση ,
*6ος ο Σταθης Θοδωριτσης* Νο 43 σε πολυ καλη κατασταση κ αυτος.    Ειπαμε ...δυνατη κατηγορια κ καποιοι πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους ,κριθηκαν στις λεπτομερειες.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 50+*  O *Λατσο Αντρεικο* πιο καλος απ τη τελευταια του εμφανιση. Ζητησε ο ιδιος να τον βραβευσει ο...''Ενα κομματι της ιστοριας του Ελληνικου BBing σαν εκφωνητης κ παραγοντας''  ΝΙΚΟΣ ΒΟΥΤΣΙΝΟΣ.  Ποσοι κ ποσοι Πρωταθλητες η οχι....δεν εχει σημασια, δεν ποζαρισαν με τη φωνη του να δινει οδηγιες κ παραγγελματα . 
Παντα ευγενεστατος ο Κος Νικος ,μετριοπαθης κ θετικη αυρα ...να τον αγαπανε κ να του το δειχνουν οπου κ να παρευρεθει  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 




Κατηγορια *Dynamic* Ο *Δημητρης Ζωης* ,διατηρωντας τη γραμμωση του κ οπως μας ειπε εκλεισε 30 χρονια αγωνιστικης πορειας ....κ συνεχιζει :01. Wink:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 40+*

Εδω θα ξεκινησω απο τη *2η* θεση.*  Θανασης Καραμανος*....εχοντας χασει καπως απο τη ''κοφτερη'' του φορμα , με ενα περιεργο κοκκινο χρωμα που ξεβαφε στη διαρκεια του αγωνα.  Εστω κ ετσι ηταν  πιο συμμετρικος κ με καλυτερα ποδια ,αλλα εδωσε δικαιωμα κ τον κερδισε ο επανεμφανιζομενος πρωταθλητης *Βασιλης Κατσενης* που ειχε πιο μεγαλες μυικες μαζες. Δεν εμφανιστηκε στο Overall για διεκδικηση του τιτλου.
Στη *3η* θεση ο *Θανασης Δεβερτζης* Νο54 σε μια καλη ''ηπια'' μυικη κατασταση ,* 4ος* ο* Βαγγελης Καραγιαννακης* Νο52   εχοντας βαλει μυικα κιλα κ καλη γραμμωση ,αυτο το ''κατι'' ομως που φαινεται καθαρα ,μοιραια θα του στοιχιζει σε ποντους κ καταταξη.
*5ος ο Κωστας Παπασωτηριου* Νο 50.

----------


## Polyneikos

*X-Tall, 2 συμμετοχές

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic BB, 4 συμμετοχές

*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juniors BB, 3 συμμετοχές*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*X-Tall* 

Δυο κορυφαιοι αθλητες της Season , οπως τους κατονομασε κ ο Polyneikos ,ξανακοντραρονται για τη πρωτη θεση της κατηγοριας.
*Τασος Χολεβας*....σχεδον στην ιδια κατασταση θα ελεγα με τον αγωνα της Nac πριν τρεις εβδομαδες κ *Αλεξανδρος Μωυσιδης* οπως ειπωθηκε κ πριν ,καπως πιο ''πεσμενος'' απο τοτε.
Τα εντυπωσιακα του σημεια ομως ηταν παροντα κ η κριτικη επιτροπη αποφασισε να του δωσει μετα απο πολλα comparisons τη *1η* θεση.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic BB* 

*1ος* ο *Σπυρος Γεροντας* Νο73 που υπερτερουσε γενικα σε μαζες κορμου κ δυνατα ποδια , *2ος* ο *Ευστρατιου Μοδεστος* Νο47 βελτιωμενος κ αυτος με ωραια παρουσιαση , *3ος ο Γιαννης Μακρυγιωργης* Νο74 με πολυ καλη γραμμωση κ στη *4η* θεση ο *Ορεστης Κοντζες* Νο77 θα μπορουσε να ειχε περισσοτερο χρωμα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Juniors BB*

Δεν συνανταμε συχνα Junior σε επιπεδο του *Κωστα Γενεθλιου* Νο60 κ φυσικα στη *1η* θεση.  Ειχε τα παντα ....συμμετρια ,μυικοτητα με λεπτομερεια ,γραμμωση . Αν συνεχισει κ προσθεσει σταδιακα ποιοτικα μυικα κιλα ,θα εχει μελλον.
*2ος ο Βασιλης Σκονδρας* Νο61 που ειχε κερδισει κ κατηγορια στη Nac k με πολυ καλα τετρακεφαλα.
*3ος ο Κυριακος Κοβρεκης* Νο62 ,καθολου κακος αλλα επεσε σε ανταγωνισμο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Women Models



*



Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Bikini*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Short BB


*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Models* η *Ιωαννα Μπουτρου* Νο31 ....Ομορφη παρουσια.


*Women Bikini *  

Η επιστροφη της ....*Ηλιοσταλακτης Φαρμακη*  ακριβως οπως επρεπε :01. Wink: .   Ισως στη καλυτερη της φορμα και...ελαμπε :01. Smile: 
*2η* με συνεχεις επιτυχημενες παρουσιες τελευταια *Τζωρτζινα Κρεικε*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Short BB*

Τον ειχα δει σε φωτο απ τους αγωνες στη Κρητη (οπου κ τους κερδισε)  κ πραγματι με εντυπωσιασε. Στο Live ...ακομα περισσοτερο :01. Wink: .     Ομορφα συμμετρικα μπαλαρισμενος , εντυπωσιακα σημεια κ πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενος.
Ηταν ο *Γιωργος Λιδακης*  στη 1η θεση.
Κ ο *2ος Κυριακος Κοβρεκης* ομως πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενος.

----------

